# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  للخرجين فقط

## ashrafwater



----------


## sam7jon

اسف للدخول لاني مش خريج.بلاش تخوفهم
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

*شكرااااااااا إلك ياااااااا أشرف
موضوع من الآخر
مع إني كمان مو خريج بس الموضوع زابط عليهم 
وهمي عنجد بحاجه للنكاشه من كثر ما رح يقعدوا بالبيت*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا اخي انا خريج مش مشكلة مقبولة منك عراسي . :SnipeR (51):

----------


## sakkaf_90

وين الصوره؟

----------

